# CNC recommendations?



## Dutchstar13

Just in the process of narrowing down my choices of a CNC machine for a hobbyist/ small business situation. I am looking for a plug and play machine and have narrowed it down to 2 choices,that being a ShopSabre 23 and a Camaster Stinger 1. Anyone have any comments about either one thru thier usage of them. Also very interested in the after sales tech support? I am situated in Western Canada far from the factories in both cases.


----------



## Lazyman

You didn't say what sort of things you hope to do with it. I am a relative novice and I don't have any experience with either machine you are considering but if you are just going to do some basic V-carving for signs for example almost any machine will do that, especially if you have one of the Vectric software packages. If you want to do more elaborate projects, the software stack may be the just as important, especially if you are looking for a minimal learning curve. I am not sure what you mean by plug and play exactly but don't underestimate the learning curve. Creating 3D reliefs may require some fairly expensive software that may not be included with the machine and can take a while to figure out before you get the results you are looking for. It is not hard exactly but I would not consider any that I have seen (not that I have that much experience) truly plug and play. It is not like sending an image to a printer. You may understand that already but when I hear someone use the plug and play term, I just want to make sure that you have the right expectations.


----------



## MakerIndustry

I've heard a lot of good things about CAMaster, although I believe they are located in Georgia. I know they typically will come and help you set-up the machine and give you a quick overview of the machine. Now I don't know if they would be able to visit you in Western Canada without paying an extra fee. It would be best to just message each company directly, I am sure they do whatever they can to earn a customer.


----------



## paulLumberJock

Look into cncrouterparts.com and joescnc.com . 
It will take some time to build it yourself, I have a modified "Joe's" but you can build it to your own 
space and the learning experience is invaluable. You'll know how to fix things that break.
Joe's new design , the Evolution, goes together pretty quick from what I understand. (I have an older version)


----------



## Snoopy1

I would check out CAMaster. Yes they are in Georgia, just north of Atlanta. The Stinger I is their small machine, built rock solid. Built like their larger machines. Their tech support is done from the plant in Georgia, there is also Camheads, A CAMaster forum. You may also search Camheads to try to find CAMaster owners in your area.
Joe


----------



## angelosart

If you haven't already bought one, I would look at Shopbottools.com in North Carolina. Different sizes.


----------



## Dutchstar13

Thanks for all the suggestions,but I bought a Shop Sabre 23


----------



## becikeja

Just curious. What were your final decision points for choosing the Shop Sabre 23?


----------



## Dutchstar13

Lifetime tech support. They were the only ones of all my inquiries that provided timely answers. Fully assembled and tested. I am still waiting for delivery. Lots of addible options and the basic price.


----------

